# Lakota Horse Trailer...Winegard Connect Wifi Extender



## RamyFarm (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm new here but I hope someone is able to help me. We just bought a Lakota horse trailer that came with a Winegard Connect Wifi Extender. My question is we know you can buy data directly from Winegard (our usage will vary from month to month depending on where we are riding/camping) but it also mentioned getting a sim card from a wireless provider and getting data from them. That seems to be the best way to go because you can get unlimited data each month. However, we aren't sure how that would work. Can anyone help us? Any other tips or hints when it comes to using the Winegard. Thanks!


----------

